# Scv 444 /school fees for nz born children



## Ragvale (Apr 27, 2017)

We are moving to Gold Coast from New Zealand. Are there additional school fees I have to factor in to our budget? I know other visa types there are but scv is different. Children are primary and 1st year of high school.

Is there a website I can refer to?

Thankyou


----------



## gambom (Nov 28, 2018)

You are probably over in Gold Coast now but your children will pay the local fees (if any).


----------

